# Nouvelle version Yahoo Mail me demande le mot de passe chaqu



## cdo83 (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Depuis que Yahoo a modifié la présentation de son Mail (et ce n'est pas une réussite!), il me demande le mot de passe pour chaque connexion.
Leur méthode pour guérir ce mal s'est avérée inefficace. 
Comme j'ai continué à râler,  on me propose de mettre à jour Safari (j'ai la version 5.0.6 avec un OS 10.5.8).
Je ne l'ai pas fait craignant une incompatibilité entre les 2 (Safari trop récent pour un Tiger).

J'ai essayé d'ouvrir Yahoo Mail avec Firefox, c'est pareil.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution?
Merci. 
Cordialement,
D.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2013)

Apparement ca affecte aussi des gens avec des OS recents
(y compris maveriks sur Mail)
ca laisse penser que c"est à yahoo de bosser


----------



## cdo83 (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens de constater qu'un autre forum qui ne me demandais pratiquement jamais le mot de passe, s'y est mis aussi.

- Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer qui décide qu'il faut se connecter à chaque fois? Le site, ou mon ordinateur ?

- Pourquoi on nous redemande le mot de passe même si on a coché "ne pas me le redemander" ?

- Quel rapport avec les cookies? Avec le cache ?

Je sais que certains forums ont un robot qui demande le mot de passe au début du mois. 

Merci d'avance. J'ai des ordinateurs depuis un bail, mais il reste pour moi de sacrées zones de mystère...

D.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2013)

cdo83 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de constater qu'un autre forum qui ne me demandais pratiquement jamais le mot de passe, s'y est mis aussi.
> 
> - Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer qui décide qu'il faut se connecter à chaque fois? Le site, ou mon ordinateur ?


les deux!


> - Pourquoi on nous redemande le mot de passe même si on a coché "ne pas me le redemander" ?



deux cas
soit c'est un mauvais  réglage coté gestion de cookies  coté navigateur ( ou fichier de  réglage corrompu) ou site

soit c'est une politique volontaire du site

beaucoup de sites annulent des logs automatques à intervalles réguliers pour des raisons de sécurité


----------



## cdo83 (16 Novembre 2013)

Merci PascalforMac,

Toujours pas réglé ce satané problème...

Tu dis :
*soit c'est un mauvais réglage coté gestion de cookies coté navigateur ( ou fichier de réglage corrompu)*
Alors comment peut-on optimiser la gestion des cookies sur le Mac?

iMac Intel 10.5.8 
Safari 5.0.6

À ce sujet, le 10.5.8 acceptera-t-il la dernière version de Safari ? Yahoo me demande de le faire (à chaque ouverture de Yahoo Mail).

J'ai essayé Firefox, c'est pareil pour le mot de passe à chaque connexion, et j'ai aussi un message qui me demande la MAJ de Firefox.  

As-tu eu confirmation que la nouvelle version de Yahoo Mail (une catastrophe à mes yeux) exige le mot de passe chaque fois?

Tu dis :
*beaucoup de sites annulent des logs automatques à intervalles réguliers pour des raisons de sécurité*
Oui, sur 2 forums que je fréquente, on me redemande le mot de passe en chaque début de mois. Une fois par mois ça peut aller...

Merci d'avance.
Bien cordialement,
Dom.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2013)

je n'ai pas de yahoo mail
j''indique juste les pistes plausibles

il est AUSSI possible que des comportements different à cause de l'ancienneté des outils utilisés

c'est par exemple le cas  avec gmail  sur anciens OS ou navigateurs , mais au moins gmail  prévient clairement


----------



## cdo83 (16 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> il est AUSSI possible que des comportements different à cause de l'ancienneté des outils utilisés
> c'est par exemple le cas  avec gmail  sur anciens OS ou navigateurs , mais au moins gmail  prévient clairement


C'est vraiment pénible de se sentir victime de cette obsolescence programmée, et de ne pas pouvoir être tranquille plus de 2 ou 3 ans avec son matos et ses applis.

Sur mon blog, je parlais de la haine que je ressens pour ces fabricants et commerçants magouilleurs, et je comparais ça à mon vélo "demi-course", un cadeau pour le bac, qui a plus de 65 ans et qui me sert encore.

Merci Pascal pour ces paroles consolantes...
D. 

P.S.- Ma question sur la MAJ de Safari?

leblogadoch - Autos, motos, loisirs, lectures, écrits, photos, bons mots, et toutes sortes de choses futiles...


----------

